# Cubase Visibility buttons in Lemur



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2015)

So I programmed a few visibility presets and created a Lemur preset to control them. I'll show you how to assign them to keyboard shortcuts first, then I'll show you how I trigger them in Lemur. (Still a work in progress.) 

1. Use the visibility pane on the left (tab under channel inspector) to show/hide the tracks for your first visibility preset. 

2. Save it as a visibility preset in the top bar. 






3. Build up the rest of your presets. So far I can only get 8 of them to work for reasons I'll show below. 





4. Open the Key Commands window. Under "Channel & Track Visibility" you'll see shortcuts for 8 visibility presets. This is the max I've figured out so far. If someone knows how to get more than 8 then let me know. 





5. OK that works, now let's make a pretty Lemur set to trigger them. I've had my best luck sending buttons to NRPNs (non-registered parameters in MIDI). 

Below you'll see my buttons, and the script for one of them is below that. The first number (84) is the only part of the SendAction() that changes, everything else stays the same for the other buttons. Make sure you don't use that number twice or it won't work. 





6. Next, open Cubase's Device Setup, and under Remote Devices create a Generic Remote. For each button, make a line with the Add button. Columns on top are:
[your label], Cntl-NRPN, 1, [the NRPN number you chose above, like 84], 127, R,,,

Bottom columns: 
[label should automatically repeat here], Command, Channel & Track Visibility, Visibility Configuration [n]





Since it's using the same shortcuts, I don't see any way to get more than 8 here. Someone please chime in if you figure it out. 

I hope this is helpful to someone. Contact me if you get really stuck and I'll try to help. -jl


----------



## synthetic (Feb 11, 2015)

JXL wrote back to me on Twitter and said that you can get more visibility shortcuts by using the Logical Editor. Guess I'll jump on that next.


----------



## arnau (Feb 11, 2015)

Very interesting! please share your discoveries.

Thanks!


----------



## synthetic (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's part two of this tutorial. This will get you past the 8-preset barrier for visibility setups. If you're starting from scratch, you can skip steps 1-4 in the example above. Or if this bit looks too complicated just do it the previous way. 

7. Junkie XL wrote back to me on Twitter and hinted that the secret is in the Project Logical editor. So I came up with a pair of scripts in that editor to show folders. The first script shows folders with "Choir" or whatever in their name. 






8. The second script hides folders which _do not_ have "Choir" in their name. 






Repeat this for all of your folders. 

9. We don't want to have to press two buttons every time, so we need these two macros to fire in sequence. We're going to do this with a Macro in Key Commands. Open up Key Commands and press the "Show Macros" button. 

Create a new macro, "Show Choir." In the Commands above, find "Process Project Logical Editor" and then select the "Show Choir" Project Logical Preset we just created. Repeat for all of your folders. 






10. Go back to your Project Logical Editor. Select the "Hide Non-Choir Folders" script. At the bottom of the window, choose the macro that you just created. (You can see that I did this already in the screenshot below step 7.) Now when you Hide non-choir folders, it will automatically show the choir folder. 

11. Now we need to trigger these. You can create keyboard shortcuts to do this, or you can create a Lemur template as I'll do below. The Lemur side doesn't change from step 5 above, except you're making more buttons now. 






But now, in the Generic Editor, we're going to trigger the "hide non-choir folder" Project Logical Preset (which then automatically triggers the "Show Choir Folder" Project Logical Preset through a macro.)

To do this, set the controller top row to:
[your label], Cntl-NRPN, 1, [the NRPN number you chose above, like 84], 127, R,,,

And bottom row to:
[label should automatically repeat here], Command, Channel & Track Visibility, Visibility Configuration [n]







Not too terrible. Again get in touch if I can help you figure this out. -jl


----------



## Øivind (Feb 12, 2015)

They way i did it was to set the Hide track to Toggle instead of Enable / Disable, then set the
button to Pad in Lemur. Then it works as a toggle to show/hide any folder containing the
name "Woodwinds" for instance.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 12, 2015)

That would work, but only if you never use the "show all" view.


----------



## drymcore_music (Jun 9, 2015)

Can i somehow address the coloring of my tracks?

For instance my STRINGS are all blue (colour group 1), so i´d love to set a visibility grou: "show blue" (=strings).

Is this posssible? I did not find a way in the logical editor to specify colors.

Thank you!


----------



## Stevie (Jan 23, 2017)

Awesome tutorial, thanks man!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 26, 2017)

drymcore_music said:


> Can i somehow address the coloring of my tracks? For instance my STRINGS are all blue (colour group 1), so i´d love to set a visibility grou: "show blue" (=strings). Is this posssible? I did not find a way in the logical editor to specify colors.



Sorry for responding late, you probably figured it out by now. But if not, this is done in the button settings panel in Lemur. Light on/light off color for the pad. You do it one by one, although you can save a color for reuse.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi there,
So I've done exactly as above but my Lemur buttons don't appear to be sending anything - at least Cubase 9 isn't reacting.
I note that your script above is in different colours. When I typed this out all of the script text remains red. Is that a problem?
Also I have followed the instructions in the Lemur manual to setup the daemon, but no idea of the ports are actually working? Is there a way to test the setup?

Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 14, 2017)

Found the problem - my fault I typed a typo.

Now trying to figure out how I trigger a key command. Phew is this confusing !!! Wish someone would make Lemur nice and simple like MetaGrid (which is great but can't be used on a big screen).


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 19, 2017)

Yay - finally have Lemur working on a Nvidia Shield TV (TV Box) with HannsG HT225 touchscreen, connected via wifi to my MacPro running the Lemur daemon. Works well. Now busy setting up the screens. Lemur is def not easy to programme. Switch buttons looks really useful, but no idea how to make them work with Cubase - frustrating that there is very little content on the web to help!!

Does anyone on here have a link or two to share how to programme Lemur switch buttons ?

Thanks again,
Jon


----------



## dbawmp (Sep 20, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> Found the problem - my fault I typed a typo.
> 
> Now trying to figure out how I trigger a key command. Phew is this confusing !!! Wish someone would make Lemur nice and simple like MetaGrid (which is great but can't be used on a big screen).


I use Osculator with lemur and it really helps do things like key commands without having to write scripts in lemur. PM me if you want some tips on the setup. I can also send you some examples. Good luck!


----------

